# Most popular breed? Most expensive breed?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi again. I am just curious. I know what kind of pigeons I am interested in, but I was wondering...What is THE most popular breed of pigeon? Show, Racing, etc. Also, what is THE most expensive breed of pigeon? And if it's different-What is the rarest pigeon? 

I not looking for just one answer. I am looking for different people's opinions. 

Please be specific about where it's the most popular, most expensive or rarest IF you're not in the U.S.  

I just thought it'd be fun to know.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*most expensive*

Mooshadow, What is the most expensive breed? That has to be the racing homer, people have paid as much as 30,000 dollars for one bird.What is the most popular breed? I would have to say it is the racing homer as there around 15 to 20 thousand people that are into racing the racing homer,while there only about 5 or 6 thousand members in the NPA and they are breeding many types of show pigeons,but I must say that there are many people that do not join the NPA that do raise show pigeons. The rarest breed that is a tough question to answer.This can be different in different parts of the world what may be rare in one country may not be rare in another. Here in the USA we have a rare breeds club and the list that they have of rare breeds is rather long.An example I have ITALIAN OWLS a breed that is listed as rare here in the USA that may not be very rare in EUROPE. I hope that I have been able to answer your questions. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have to agree with george on the most expensive breed. but price is decided on baeuty of the beholder. no set standard price, if you can like it and afford it then its expensive. I have pigeons from USD 10 a bird up USD 400 for a good jacobin or a romanian naked neck, but birds are cheap in sl & even at USD 400 its difficult to sell. most birds cost in the USD 30 a pair range for lahores, homers, capuchines. Fantails cost USD 15 a pair. Common & not feral is about USD 2 for a bird. German beauties i sell @ USD 60 to 80 a young pair. Kings @ USD 120.

So price will vary on yr requirement


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I know that this has been mentioned in other threads but you might want to check out this site:

www.pipa.be

This site regularly has pigeons from the top breeders and racers in Belgium and Holland. In the last two years I have seen birds routinely auctioned for 15,000 to 20,000 Euro. That would be about $18,000 to $24,000 US. Like anything else a person can pay anything for their birds. Whatever level a person chooses to participate at in the sport, there is a level of financial commitment appropriate for that level. Some may feel that $20,000 is an outrageous sum to pay for a pigeon while others don't think twice and see it as a sound investment. Whether your budget has a $20,000 limit or a $20 limit there is fun and quality to be found in the sport.

Like anything else, value is in the eye of the beholder.

Dan


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

*Most expensive.........*

I have heard of people paying $200,000 per homing pigeon on various homing pigeon websites,I have also heard that the Queen of Englands homers are very VERY pricey..........
Most were from famous top quality bloodlines though.
There are many rare expensive birds here in the US,one would be the tiger swallow,which if you could find someone to buy them from they would probably cost $400 to $600 a pair.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

i hear the tiger swallows are plucked til they are what they are which to me just seems kinda mean but hey you wanna do it thats your choice but me I appreciate a bird no matter how it looks lol as for the queens birds Im sure they are the best of the best being that price is no object to her thou her loft manager wishes she would have her royal lofts elsewhere due to the fact that the birds have to fly over water and they dont win as much as they could if they didnt have to being that that slows them down compared to other lofts they race against lol but you know queens want it the way they want it no if ands or butts  ok that was just a speculation lol but I can just see the queen saying you do it my way or the highway and you better win or off with your head lol


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Here in Pakistan,
Hi-flyers and homers are the most cheapest n abundant breed from $5 USD..
BUt it depends, as in tipplers are a bit cheaper than homers..

The racers are most expensive n only the SUPer rich can afford them.. And pigoen racing in paks is only in Lahore and now being introduced in my city on a federal level..

AS abt fancy breeds, well they are expensive and rare.. The indian fantails are from $10 USD to $15 USD since they are common.. American origin are triple the price.. Pouters are $50 USD and frills and jacobins are from $100 to $500+ usd.. as only a few breeders have them..

But again, it depends on the beauty style and physique of the bird.. (Just my 2 cents)


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

and where do ferals fit in all of this . . .?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

abisai said:


> and where do ferals fit in all of this . . .?


At the bottom of the totem pole.... They are the least popular and the least expensive, unless of course you get a sick one, then they can rack up the medical bills as we've all seen recentlly........ 
This of course is as the general public sees it.........


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Ferrals . . . just extras inna movie*

Least expensive? . . .well I guess you can get them for free . . .though I have seen them for sale (granted for next to nothing).

Least popular? . . . Almost everyone I know has had a ferral at least once in their lives.

And attention . . .Wow do they get attention. Mostly negative - but they do get a whole lotta attention. When ever you see a scene inna movie, documentary etc., and a flock of birds are eating /hanging out or majestically taking off inna bunch - they bees the not so expensive, not so popular ferral.

How many of us have at least one ferral at the moment?

And after all that they are the least in demand. "Bottom o' the totem pole" as stated . . . SIGH


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Racing homers do sell much higher FOR THE better birds. But many people are buying over priced junk very often in racing homers. You want top birds deal only with the top flyers that you can trust. Show birds Are much easyer to notice in quality, If you know the breed. They are cheaper priced any ways from 50.00 to say 800.00 dollars. Aging a person should deal with the better breeders to obtain better stock. What is rare or not also you must look at competing quality often is slower in development on the rare breeds but as time goes quality improves. Problem with racers is you get a paper, pedigree But the bird in the sky tells the tale. a 2 or 5 dollar bird can win as well as a ten thousand dollar bird. BUT the continued sucsess depends on the background breeding So often the better birds produce better birds if bred right Main thing enjoy what birds you have and plan for the future Be it show or race or just back yard enjoyment. Pigeon keweping is both a hobby and an art peaceful and rewarding.


----------

